# kuochy muscle



## cawb (Aug 28, 2005)

*coochie muscle*

this is not what all you perves think it is. but anyways ... i did this new machine after i was done doing legs just to try it out, you know one of those machines that you only see girls using. (insert joke here) well the two machines work the upper inside and the upper outside of the thigh. the one where you have to sqeeze your thighs together i put 120lbs on it and was able to do it fairly easy. i figured 2 sets of 10 and that would be that for now and i would try to do more next time. well it is a good thing i stopped when i did the inside of my upper legs are fucken killing me. has anybody else used this machine... and i call it the kuochy muscles cause that is the same spot my girl complaines about hurting after a long night of drunken sex..


----------



## McKenzie (Aug 28, 2005)

I use it.....the guys at my gym call it the "yes, no" machine.  Cuz when she opens and closes her legs ... its like she's sayin yes, no, yes, no.  I like the machine...pretty effective on me also


----------



## tee (Aug 28, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> this is not what all you perves think it is. but anyways ... i did this new machine after i was done doing legs just to try it out, you know one of those machines that you only see girls using. (insert joke here) well the two machines work the upper inside and the upper outside of the thigh. the one where you have to sqeeze your thighs together i put 120lbs on it and was able to do it fairly easy. i figured 2 sets of 10 and that would be that for now and i would try to do more next time. well it is a good thing i stopped when i did the inside of my upper legs are fucken killing me. has anybody else used this machine... and i call it the kuochy muscles cause that is the same spot my girl complaines about hurting after a long night of drunken sex..




Hmm..... :gay2:


----------



## cawb (Aug 28, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> I use it.....the guys at my gym call it the "yes, no" machine.  Cuz when she opens and closes her legs ... its like she's sayin yes, no, yes, no.  I like the machine...pretty effective on me also


well it must work pretty good . cause your legs look great   .. Tee is there something wrong with your hand ?......


----------



## gregdiesel (Aug 28, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> .. Tee is there something wrong with your hand ?......



LMAO


----------



## smikey211 (Aug 28, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> Tee is there something wrong with your hand ?......




Nehh.. I think it has always been that way... he's juat gotten comfortable with it lately.....


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 29, 2005)

Damn bro you actually got on that thing and used it??  lol


----------



## Little Man (Aug 29, 2005)

i have usedit lol i think it would be good for a wrestler. i had it in mmy leg workout when i started training 2years ago ... i couldnt walk after using it.


----------



## tee (Aug 29, 2005)

If there ever was a chick machine, that crotch stretchy thingy is it!


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 4, 2005)

I use that on my leg workout day.I max out the inner thigh machine at 190lbs (4 sets of 10), on other outer thigh one I can only get 180lbs out of it.

I don't really know if it does anything, but fuck it, why not try it anyway.


----------



## cawb (Sep 4, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I use that on my leg workout day.I max out the inner thigh machine at 190lbs (4 sets of 10), on other outer thigh one I can only get 180lbs out of it.
> 
> I don't really know if it does anything, but fuck it, why not try it anyway.


so you tried it out A tell me a lil latter how your upper inner thigh feels if you havent used it before you should have gotten a lil something out of that ...


----------



## tee (Sep 4, 2005)

Let this thread DIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 5, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> so you tried it out A tell me a lil latter how your upper inner thigh feels if you havent used it before you should have gotten a lil something out of that ...



I mean ive been doing it for years, I don't remember what it was like when I started, but I could imagine it was pathitic and painfull. but is it efective in male body building? I really don't know, I do it, but I think I get more out of my squats.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 5, 2005)

oh I almost forgot, my gym moved this machine faceing a wall so the ladies would feel more comfortable. that was a sad day for me at the gym.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 7, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Let this thread DIE!!!!!!!!!!


Bump........Oh, let it die? My bad.


----------



## tee (Sep 7, 2005)

Below is the ONLY people that should use that crotch stretcher thingy machine. ITS GAY!


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 7, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> oh I almost forgot, my gym moved this machine faceing a wall so the ladies would feel more comfortable. that was a sad day for me at the gym.




 :spit:  Its true...the guys gawk at ya when you're on it.


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry Tee...I bumped it by accident


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.ballyfitness.com/rapid_results/expert_advice/video_clips/video.asp?29


----------



## cawb (Sep 7, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> oh I almost forgot, my gym moved this machine faceing a wall so the ladies would feel more comfortable. that was a sad day for me at the gym.


they got ours facing a mirror


----------



## cawb (Sep 7, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Below is the ONLY people that should use that crotch stretcher thingy machine. ITS GAY!


hey tee i always wondered what you looked like ....j/k


----------



## tee (Sep 7, 2005)

Cawb, you started this F'd up thread. GRRrrrrr. lol. Notice that there isnt a guy anywhere to be found in that Ballys video? Not even Richard. Its too gay for him too.


----------



## cawb (Sep 7, 2005)

O' shit, i guess thats pretty bad , i leave this one alone i guess ... c-ya on some other threads...lol..


----------



## kell11 (Sep 7, 2005)

could it be coochie muscle??/Like hoochie-coochie.
whats it matter? i dunno just get it right.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 8, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> could it be coochie muscle??/Like hoochie-coochie.
> whats it matter? i dunno just get it right.


Or, like in Rock and Roll Hootchie Coo.


----------



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

did a title change just for you kell..   and to do a lil bit of post whoring i need 500 i want that 3 rd star


----------



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

well i tried to change the title but it didnt work accept for on the first page.


----------

